# Husband Lost



## Grimm1226 (Feb 10, 2013)

Trying to make this quick and dirty. I am a recovering alcoholic. I have been sober for 4+ years. I suffer from depression and anxiety and am currently seeking help for it.
Two months ago my wife started going to these things called meetups for photographers. she was a stay at home mom of four for the last ten years. I understand that she needs this time away and social interaction, but I cant handle the fact that she is going to meet strange men that I don't know. These meetups also lead to dinner and drinks afterwards. This has disrupted my quality of life. I don't know how to handle it.
Things have been a little rocky the past six months and I finally asked her about a month ago where we are going in this marriage. She said that she thinks we need a a separation so she can see if she will miss me. She is supper sketchy with her cell phone, but assures me that I have nothing to worry about as far as another man. I have trouble believing this. Just last night... I woke up at about 12:30 to find her awake ion the couch with her cell phone. I cant be sure, but I think she quickly tucked it. She has done the quick tuck in the past. We are currently 3 weeks deep in marriage counseling. I am doing everything in my power to win her back without being smothering or intrusive and making myself available at the same time. No signs of improved relationship status. Its like we go to counseling, but she is not keeping up her end of the therapy. 
I believe she has some issues and needs individual counseling , but she will not look at herself as a contributing factor in the fall of this relationship. Please help. Need input.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Most likely she is cheating. Others will be along to give a specific list of things to do.

Sit tight, wait, and DO WHAT THEY SUGGEST.


----------

